# Brushing teeth or "Greenies"?



## cdnjason (Feb 9, 2015)

I apologize if this isn't the appropriate forum. Please feel free to move it to where it belongs. 

Anyway, do you recommend using a tooth brush or "Greenies" or "Dentastix" to keep your V's teeth clean?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While they say its best to brush your dogs teeth, I can't say that I do it daily.
Its more like once or twice a week that I do it. Maybe I'm just getting lazy, because I was doing it more often. Mine get Dentastixs daily, and other hard chews. So far its kept any tartar from building up on their teeth.
Other people use bones, and other things to keep the tartar at bay. I'm sure they will post on what's worked for them.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Raw meaty bones 

Dog is almost 3 years old


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Just a note on bones.

Like Organicthoughts I feed "Raw Meaty Bones" (RMBs). These are soft edible bones, like raw chicken bones, and not the weight bearing bones of cattle (that are often given to dogs). The weight bearing bones of large animals can damage teeth, either by causing breaks/cracks, or by causing excessive wear to tooth enamel.

Just want to be clear on that.

RMBs and raw connective tissue do keep teeth clean. A second factor (for Organicthoughts and me) is that a raw diet avoids the starches that cause the biggest problems with tartar build up in the first place.

My V is about to turn 1. His teeth are blinding white.

Bill


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Spy said:


> Just a note on bones.
> 
> Like Organicthoughts I feed "Raw Meaty Bones" (RMBs). These are soft edible bones, like raw chicken bones, and not the weight bearing bones of cattle (that are often given to dogs). The weight bearing bones of large animals can damage teeth, either by causing breaks/cracks, or by causing excessive wear to tooth enamel.
> 
> ...


I do find that the recreational bones as opposed to soft, digestible bones are better for teeth cleaning. You just have to know the chewing habits of your V and know when to take the bone away. I find the best bones for teeth cleaning are ribs, knuckles, spine, femur. All these bones are meant to gnaw on, not chomp and digest.


----------



## cdnjason (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.


----------

